#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Θέρμανση λέβητα μέσω τζακιού

## spyrost

Γειά σε όλους, μιάς και ειμαι νέος εδώ.

Προσπαθώ αυτές τις μέρες να εξελίξω ένα σύστημα σωληνώσεων που θα περνούν απο το τζάκι σαν σερπαντίνα και θα επιστρέφουν στο λέβητα.(δουλευει πολύ καλά για όποιον δεν το ξέρει..).
Αυτό που ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι τι σωλήνες ή μέταλλο θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω μεσα στην εστία για μεγαλύτερη απόδοση, π.χ. σωλήνες αλουμινίου εχουν μεγάλη θερμική αγωγιμότητα αλλά σχετικά χαμηλό σημείο τήξης 660 β.κελσίου, περίπου το αντίθετο συμβαίνει με το ανοξείδωτο...

καμία ιδέα κανείς?

Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο χαλκός είναι το μέταλλο με την μεγαλύτερη θερμική αγωγιμότητα και με διαφορά από αλουμίνιο και σίδηρο.
Μόνο καλύτερο είναι ο άργυρος αλλά βλέπετε το ασήμι είναι πολύ ακριβό και κανένας δεν θα έκανε ασημένιους σωλήνες εκτός ίσως από τον πρίγκιπα του Μπρουνέι.  :Γέλιο: 

Γι αυτό άλλωστε και ο χαλκός χρησιμοποιείται στα συστήματα θέρμανσης.

Το μόνο που πρέπει να προσέχουμε είναι οι μεγάλες συστολοδιαστολές γι αυτό και δεν έχουμε μεγάλα ευθύγραμμα τμήματα.

Σωστά τα λέω αν και πολιτικός μηχανικός και όχι μηχανολόγος;

----------

